# New to the Forum



## mantidshmantid (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Heather and I am a bug enthusiast currently living in Philadelphia.

Bug husbandry is my hobby with my main (but not only) interest in phasmids, mantids and millipedes.

The newest addition to my hobby is the mantid husbandry, so expect a lot of information requests!

Feel free to contact me with millipede questions!


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search feature. The basics have been covered many times.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome fellow bug person!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, Heather!


----------

